#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-03
<TigerLuo> hello!  every one
<JackYu> hi, tigerluo
<ypwong> TigerLuo, hey
<maclin> :)
<JackYu> ypwong, see http://www.ubuntukylin.com/test/new/
<JackYu> the new version of website is under construction at /test. Hope to be online this night.
<ypwong> JackYu, got it
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-04
<ypwong> 早
<JackYu> 早啊
<JackYu> ypwong, http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2013-06-04/10178409483.shtml
<ypwong> oh cool
<ypwong> 有人願意翻譯一下 ubuntu phablet 的 UI 嗎？
<ypwong> details 發到 ubuntukylin-members 了
<JackYu> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-05
<whzhang> 呼叫Anthony
<JackYu> ypwong, jonas is calling you.
<ypwong> whzhang, seems working?
<whzhang> yes
<whzhang> i see you on the user list
<whzhang> can you seen anybody?
<ypwong> yes
<ypwong> luo lei, shine, etc
<JackYu> ypwong，画面是否流畅？
<ypwong> 一般。
<ypwong> 應該能應付吧。
<JackYu> 我在外面，网速比较差，打不开链接
<JackYu> 恩，我们尽量调试好一些
<JackYu> 至少不能比Google+差:)
<whzhang> 现在有14个人，jack的无线可能会差一些
<whzhang> 但是一旦公布，恐怕会有成千上百人涌入，倒是恐难应付
<JackYu> whzhang, 所以我们目前不要开放注册功能，由我们统一注册之后发放账户
<ypwong> 可以默認只能收聽嗎？
<JackYu> 还需要在看看如何设置
<ypwong> 要考驗你們的帶寬了。
<JackYu> 呵呵，是的
<JackYu> 所以到时候要限制参加人数，并且最好可以再设置一个代理，提供视频直播服务
<whzhang> 可以说话的，你能听到我们吗？
<ypwong> whzhang, 轉了用 firefox, 會在 adobe flash player settings 那裏卡住。
<whzhang> 需要一个插件
<whzhang> 需要一个补丁
<whzhang> 怎么发给你呢，IRC
<whzhang> 发邮件给你吧
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> Luo Lei 在嗎？
<ypwong> jiaowen520li, thanks for your translations
<ypwong> jzheng, freeflying: around?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-06
<ypwong> jzheng, ping
<Yellow> 这不是有it'c
<Yellow> irc
<JackYu> 是的，这是Ubuntukylin的IRC
<ypwong> JackYu, the tool i said is mumble
<ypwong> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<JackYu> ypwong, ok, thanks.
<ypwong> JackYu, just an option only
<ypwong> JackYu, but perhaps you can set it up and we use for future conferences :)
<JackYu> sure:)
<Helcrops_> qq 900+的成员。给力啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-07
 * Wiky oh_no
<ypwong> Wiky, hi
<maxiaojun> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/Community/ 上说的IRC频道好像都还不可用
<ypwong> maxiaojun, 跟本就是错的。。
<ypwong> :|
<ypwong> JackYu, 刚才 maxiaojun 说 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/Community/ 上写的 irc 频道不对呢。
<JackYu> ypwong, let me check...
<ypwong> 要是没准备好先不要把页面公开比较好。
<JackYu> 恩，这几天在调整和测试
<JackYu> 我们尽快稳定下来
<ypwong> 内测完才公开吧 :)
<JackYu> OK
<maxiaojun> 另外，就别专门开 #ubuntukylin-develop 了吧，直接用现在这个 #ubuntukylin-devel 就好
<JackYu> maxiaojun, 是的，这是我们同事录入时的错误，就是指devel
<JackYu> 谢谢
<maxiaojun> 对了，“交流群2：306929327”，使用Web QQ加入会显示群不存在，为什么？
<ypwong> dunno, i don't use QQ
 * Wiky hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-08
<Wiky> hi,all
<ypwong> Wiky, 早
<Wiky> ypwong, 刚考完软件工程
<ypwong> Wiky, 你在哪里？
<Wiky> ypwong, 上海大学
<ypwong> 第几年了?
<Wiky> 第三年，下半年就大四了；最近在找实习
<Wiky> 我主要会的就是linux下的C编程，这方面的工作本来就少，实习就更少了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-09
<JackYu> ypwong, 收到信息没
<ypwong> JackYu, 关于？
<ypwong> JackYu, got it
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> ypwong, reply your email about smplayer.
<ypwong> JackYu, thank you
<JackYu> ypwong, 关于这个bug，我觉得不是UK能处理的：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/937968
<ypwong> JackYu, actually smplayer is quite nice
<ypwong> JackYu, 为什么不能呢
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的，我们也是觉得中文用户大多数使用smplayer，并且他对国内各种各样的视频格式支持得好一些。
<ypwong> JackYu, 主要是界面方面，smplayer 能自动加载字幕
<JackYu> ypwong, 如果处理这个bug，我们需要去修改smplayer?
<ypwong> JackYu, 是的，应该不难。
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的，无论从用户体验还是功能完整性，smplayer都好一些:)
<ypwong> 往上游提 patch
<JackYu> OK
<ypwong> JackYu, 不知道 smplayer 上游会不会接受，不接受也可以往 ubuntu package 里提
<JackYu> OK，我们可以跟进这个bug
<ypwong> great
<ypwong> JackYu, gnome-mplayer 已经有 sound-indicator support，可以借鉴
<JackYu> 好的
<whzhang> 有熟悉php的吗？
<ruien> A little. php语言还是服务器方面的呢？
<ruien> whzhang: ^^
<whzhang> 刚才在直接执行一个./xxx.php时报告一个错误： ?php: 没有那个文件或目录
<whzhang> 后来执行： php ./xxx.php就没有了
<whzhang> php不是可以直接执行的吗？
<ruien> okay, what does this say:  head -n1 ./xxx.php
<whzhang> ruien: <?php
<ruien> okay, that is the problem.
<ruien> 是这样，php是绝对不能直接执行的，因为它是文字文件，但是linux会用他的第一行（叫 "#!" or "shebang" 行）选一个执行软件。这个叫"script"
<ruien> 所以它应该一开是是 #!/usr/local/bin/php
<whzhang> ruien: 谢谢，刚才搞错了，是python可以直接执行：） 我只是写一个统计下载次数的代码，原来没有接触过php, 现在差不多解决了:)
<ruien> python其实是一模一样的
<whzhang> 那 <?php 其实是网页形式的，对吧？
<ruien> 平时python的script都是用 #!/usr/bin/python
<ruien> 恩，<?php 是php script的一部分，linux看见这个就不知到怎么运行，因为它不会知道是刚php script
<ruien> 所以这样的话，平时会用php来运行，例如: php xxx.php
<ruien> 同样，也可以 python foo.py
<ruien> 明白了么？
<whzhang> 用php写网页时，应该是apache去解析，所以认识<?php，对吧：）
<ruien> 对，因为apache有mod_php或php-cgi或php-fcgi等等，然后设置有AddHandler，用它的名字“.php"知道是php script了
<ruien> （所以一般来说还是不是分析内容）
<whzhang> okay，明白了：）
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> I have a question
<maclin> ?
<maclin> hi
<maclin> ypwong: 我刚掉线了，什么问题？
<ypwong> maclin, 关于 bug 1155470
<ypwong> 你说的 "Theme Configuration" 在哪里？13.04 没找到，是 ubuntukylin 才有吗？
<maclin> 是的，我觉得现在设置壁纸和设置主题是在两个里面
<maclin> 对的，UbuntuKylin里面的
<maclin> Tweak  Tool
<maclin> 在两个里面进行设置，这个很不方便，而且感觉不好
<ypwong> 那得开发一个了。。
<ypwong> tweak tool 有点复杂
<maclin> Tweak Tool里面提供了Mouse/Shell/窗口/文件/主题/桌面/字体等的设置，但是没有壁纸设置
<maclin> 是的，功能多而杂，用起来不知道到哪个里面设置
<maclin> 你是说自己从头开发一个还是修改现有的？
<ypwong> 或许把需要的功能放到系统助手，然后不要 tweak tool?
<maclin> 这是个好办法!
<maclin> 如果这样，是否可以把Appearance去掉？
<maclin> 有两个入口会让人有点儿晕
<ypwong> 不确定，如果功能能覆盖 appearance 现有的，应该可以
<whzhang> maclin: tweak有壁纸设置功能
<maclin> 你说的是Ubuntu Tweak，需要单独安装
<maclin> 目前系统安装后，默认有两个地方涉及到主题和壁纸的修改：一个是“外观”，一个是“主题设置”
<JackYu> 大家好，正在测试YY语音，http://yy.com/#56186080/56186080
<jzheng> weird, I can hear ypwong's voice, but cannot see anything
<jzheng> I can hear boh ypwong and JackYu
<JackYu> good
<jzheng> but I cannot talk ....
<JackYu> why?
<jzheng> don't know, should I have a YY account?
<JackYu> yes!
<JackYu> 你现在还是游客。。
<jzheng> ok, ...
<whzhang> 还要打个补丁
<whzhang> 我发给你
<ypwong> chrome + 11.7 adobe flash 不用补丁 （看不到中文但应该是另外一个问题）
<jzheng> 我能看到中文，
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> good
<ypwong> flash 11.2 就会有问题了。
<jzheng> session-1
<ypwong> ...
<jzheng> ypwong,  :)
<ypwong> 好像有延时
<ypwong> JackYu, can't hear you
<jzheng> JackYu is lost again LOL
<jzheng> ypwong, JackYu is back and you left....
<ypwong> shit
<jzheng> ypwong, :), we need you
<ypwong> JackYu, have a safe flight
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-03
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong,ping
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 稍等
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong:ok
<ypwong> penghuan, hi
<penghuan> hi, ypwong
<ypwong> penghuan, 有看到 xnox 关于 seed 的 email 吗
<penghuan>  ypwong，看到了
<ypwong> penghuan, 有不明白的地方吗
<penghuan> ypwong，  Ideally the seed branch should share history with
<penghuan> ubuntu.trusty/ubuntu.utopic seeds. Such that when common things are
<penghuan> changed in stock ubuntu, those could be more easily merged into kylin
<penghuan> variant among all others.
<penghuan> 后面说的不明白
<penghuan> 前面是要先做iso测试的意思吧
<ypwong> penghuan, 你的branch 在哪，我看一下
<penghuan> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin/ubuntukylin-meta
<penghuan> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntukylin.trusty
<penghuan> ypwong，他的意思好像还要创建一个utopic的东西
<ypwong> penghuan, seed那个branch 需要像meta那个，是从upstream 那里 bzr branch 出来
<ypwong> seed那个branch 是没有上游的history 的，而meta那个有
<penghuan> ypwong，我看看
<penghuan> ypwong，seed重新上传了
<ypwong> penghuan, 应该可以了
<penghuan> ypwong，他的邮件里面应该说的没有其他问题了吧，如果没有那我给他发邮件说我更新了seed的branch？
<ypwong> penghuan, ok
<ypwong> penghuan, 他还说我们应该先处理 utopic
<penghuan> ypwong，那我找时间把utopic的也上传
<ypwong> penghuan, ok
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong：
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong：看下群里的那个图 应该是解析加密皮肤出的东西～～
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-05
<leizhicheng> 大家好～
<leizhicheng> 问下大家快盘for ubuntukylin只能用在UK上吗？
<ypwong> leizhicheng, 不是
<ypwong> 我的快盘又有问题了，不能sync
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 你好。我的快盘一直不能登录，提示HTTP错误请检查您的网络，电脑无线有线均正常。请问下大概是什么问题？我的电脑是64位ubuntu14.04lts。
<ypwong> leizhicheng, 不清楚，我这里登陆正常
<ypwong> 也是 ubuntu 14.04
<ypwong> leizhicheng, 你可以到 https://bugs.launchpad.net/kuaipan4uk 报一下问题
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 好吧。谢谢啦。之前在虚拟机里测试了下，是可以的。自己装了之后再装就不行了。比较郁闷。
<leizhicheng> ypwong, launchpad.net貌似只能提报官方源里的bug吧？
<ypwong> leizhicheng, 不是的
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 好的。谢谢啦。
<ypwong> 不客气
<leizhicheng> ypwong, 你是做什么的？一直在这里嘛
<June> ;-)
<freeflying> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<freeflying> ypwong: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 版本太旧
<happyaron> freeflying: pinyin.sogou.com/linux 下个新的吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 这还是你们之前遗留下的bug啊，得修复
<happyaron> freeflying: 你下新版，就修了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们没留后门，没法给你强制升级啊。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-08
<wgb> 这里没有多少人啊？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-03
<ultidesp> anyone knows about "kuaipan4uk" here?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-04
<dupingping> 你们好。
<dupingping> How can i join ubuntu kylin?
<dupingping> there is no man?
<dupingping> all were died?
<maclin1> dupingping: 你好，你对哪部分工作感兴趣？
<dupingping> 您看一下， apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ubuntu-dock/
<maclin1> dupingping: 很多人可能都忙着手头工作呢
<dupingping> 这个软件是我的。
<dupingping> 我有能力。
<maclin1> 不好意思，我这网络不好，还没打开。
<maclin1> 你有什么想法？
<maclin1> 你是找工作还是希望加入社区？
<dupingping> my ibus is died now.
<dupingping> Can we speak in english now?
<dupingping> kylin is china government os, right?
<dupingping> maclin1, yes.
<maclin1> 我用的fcitx，中文输入挺好的，你可以试试
<dupingping> 我是找工作
<maclin1> 如果是找工作，可以准备一份个人简历发到join@ubuntukylin.com
<dupingping> 谢谢你的帮组。
<dupingping> 再见
<maclin1> 不客气，欢迎交流，这里通常都是进行技术交流^_^
<dupingping> ：）
<ypwong> dupingping, screenshot looks good, too bad it's proprietary so i can't test it out
<dupingping> ypwong, I need to get enough budget to open this source and continue to develop it.
<dupingping> ypwong, If someone fund me to get enough budget, i'll open it as soon.
<ypwong> dupingping, how much is enough?
<dupingping> $5000
<dupingping> ypwong, it's big you guess?
<ypwong> dupingping, not small :)
<dupingping> yes, i think so. it's big for any one. but if he fund with some others, it's not big i think.
<dupingping> I think that it's a kind of donate.
<dupingping> please look forward, https://pledgie.com/campaigns/28502
<dupingping> ypwong, !
<ypwong> dupingping, it looks nice!
<dupingping> yes, ypwong.
<ypwong> dupingping, try to promote it
<dupingping> ypwong, do you have any community?
<ypwong> not really
<dupingping> ypwong, how can i promote it?
<dupingping> ypwong, i don't know how/
<ypwong> talk to omg ubuntu?
<ypwong> they like to report new apps
<ypwong> and also some ubuntu sites in china
<dupingping> can you let me know the urls?
<ypwong> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<dupingping> ypwong, do you know Mark Shuttleworth? or Jane Silber?
<ypwong> met them before
<dupingping> ypwong, are you working in Canonical?
<ypwong> yes i am
<dupingping> oh, ypwong. I think that Mark Shuttleworth is a hero.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-05
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> jackyu, hi
<jackyu> ypwong, bug #1417223 需要跟紧一下。
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1417223 could not be found
<jackyu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1417223
<ypwong> jackyu, april 在跟
<jackyu> 好的～
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-07
<flyrae> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-06-09
<lifelong0811> 这里一般有人吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-06-11
<gcell> 诸位，你们 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/community/ 官网上的论坛链接出毛病了
